# how to replace fuel pump on 2310 long tractor



## dcarnal (Sep 9, 2011)

what required to change fuel pump. and what is required after changing pump in order to start tractor. have to replace pump due to fuel input connections to pump cracked. any information on how to do change will be helpful


----------

